# Kinda weird but how about relationship stuff?



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys love the android community. I've watched it grow the last 3-4 years. Seen the ups and downs. It can be a tight knit

Well during that time I had the most wonderful amazing woman by my side. But that changed last night. When she dropped a bomb on me and my life. Just came and said she's not happy with the progress I've made.

The last year has been rough to say the least. But she stuck by me. It was hard on us. But we made it work. Things had been looking up. I found a job. Not a great one but something, Going back to school in the winter, kicking depression in the ass. Things seemed to be getting better. We would have been together 3 years on October 30th. There were thoughts of proposing this spring.

So android community, this maybe crazy but I'm just looking for some tips,help, support. I'm at a loss right now and I truly feel lost, confused and scared. Like I just got punched in the stomach.

No I'm not a danger to myself or others. I'm just a 27 year old guy with a broken heart. I do have some great friends that have been amazing support.

Maybe there are others who could be going through the same thing or some other struggle and just need some place to vent and talk with friendly people

If this is inappropriate or anything feel free to have this removed

Thanks everybody.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You have two choices: fight or flight.

It sounds as if you may be in a similar situation as myself a couple years back. And I respond simply because I have experience in the matter.

You need to ask yourself.. are you happy with the progress you've made? Did you give it your all? And lastly, regardless of emotion, are you at a place in which you feel accomplished?

If the answer to any of these questions is no, then change it. And if you love her, and want her to be a part of your life, show her you're changing it and fight to keep her watching.

If you answered yes to all of these questions, then there's nothing you can do. Move on. And continue to progress forward in your life. If what you've done wasn't enough for her, then she's just going to be too hard to satisfy as an individual.

I have been in both of the latter situations posted above, with the same female. I fought and kept the relationship alive for another year or so, when basically the same thing happened. However, this time I was proud of my accomplishments, and chose to move forward.

When you're happy with you, you'd be surprised how easy it is to walk away.

/enoughsrstalk

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's offtopic, pretty much anything can be posted here.

If you're truly busy and trying to improve yourself, it might be for the best to let her go. Deal with yourself and focusing on what needs done. Keeping busy always helps with any breakup, especially finding something to consistently devote yourself to doing. Temporary routine, hobbies, side projects can also help + exercise to keep the endorphines up.

I spent most of my first 5 years of my 20s in relationships that went nowhere in the end while working on my undergrad degree. Although I don't regret them, I would not mind trading some or most of that time to working on side projects instead that would have been more useful in the end (though experience is also useful I guess, so it's not a loss).

Basically now, I work for myself, do the side projects I want that will hopefully pay off in the end to make my life more comfortable and also working on my graduate degree. Long term relationships have sort of taken a back seat for now unless something really worth while comes along. All the ups and downs in most relationships just made it too hard to focus on all that at once.

Anyways, if she was worth having, you'll still care about her in a couple years and she will still have feelings for you as well. If not, then you'll meet someone else. Everything feels like the end of the world when it just suddenly stops. Then time fixes things and makes you see more clear than before.

tl;dr: stability and long term success is what I decided on for me.

-oh and btw, if you have thoughts of calling her anytime soon to talk, suppress them. Best thing to do is avoid her at all costs so you don't have to start all over in the emotional cycle. If she starts bugging you instead in some manner of trying to be "friends" and you eventually want to get back with her, I would avoid that as well. Tell her you are taking her advice to just stay apart for now and work on improving yourself. She should understand (hopefully) and also make her eventually want to reconsider things when you're ready.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been there. The best thing you can do is move on. There's someone better for you out there, and that person doesn't expect anything but for you to be yourself.

Concentrate on making yourself happy with your new free time, and things will fall into place.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Simple,translation is she found another guy. If she's not happy cut your losses and move on. Sure,it sucks but better to find out now than later on and you blow money on a ring. Go out and get yourself a rebound girl and it will start making it easy to move on from her. Then in time you can find a steady girl.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha a rebound girl, are you serious? Jeez lol...


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> Haha a rebound girl, are you serious? Jeez lol...


Well yeah what are you from the 1700? You get dumped by a girl and you go out to a club to hook up. You never done this? I guess you sit at home and go why did she leave me and wallow in your pain? Lol

Best way to get over a girl is to start going out and looking for another girl. After a few hook ups she will just be another ex and you can look for miss right again with a few hook up numbers to boot.

Am I serious? What are you a girl? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The OP needs to learn the bus theory of dating - You miss one bus, don't worry. There will be another one coming along shortly.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

You take people's posts way too seriously, Hellboy, I've been reading your posts for a good while now between here and the Thunderbolt section and I just cannot figure out why you care so much about other people's posts, your defense factor if you will just shot way up, it always does, and besides that I can't tell if you're kidding half the time, it didn't sound too serious, the advice about a rebound girl- there will be some people who dislike what you have to say and well, there's a button for the other way around, but I have to type up lengthy rants if I dislike a post enough, there's no button. The only reason I'm typing this lengthy literature is because I _know_ you're going to read this and take it seriously.

I'm not without fault, either, and before you go off on me just remember, this is an online forum and I'm never going to meet you in real life, so just don't take this so seriously. Of course you can use that to justify going off, you can say whatever you want without repercussion, so then why not open fire....?

I've never heard of, eh I guess I have heard of having a rebound girl, but I mean I've never put that into practice, but that's okay, because we're all different people, and we're both entitled to our opinions.

To answer your question, yes I am from the year 1700, and I wallow 18 hours out of the day for exactly 3 weeks, then I'm good again. This happens exactly 4 times per year, and for some reason it's on the fifth day of the month every time... What about you, how much wallowing do you do?

When you reply to this, don't start of with "Wow lol", find another phrase with which to express yourself. Just as well, tacking on "lol" to the end of every post or sentence doesn't make it sound less harsh, you still sound like a dick half the time regardless.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Even off topic threads become off topic... best thing to do to OP is put some time away for you to be happy with who you are. Become inspired by the challenges you face. When you can truly look at yourself in the mirror and love what you're seeing, man... I don't know how to explain it. Once you get to that point, you'll probably realize the breakup was for the best. Plenty of fish in the sea man. Oh yeah, and get active physically, whatever gets your heart rate up go do it. The best relationships will come when you're only focused on yourself.


----------



## theonlycosmic (Feb 1, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> You take people's posts way too seriously, Hellboy, I've been reading your posts for a good while now between here and the Thunderbolt section and I just cannot figure out why you care so much about other people's posts, your defense factor if you will just shot way up, it always does, and besides that I can't tell if you're kidding half the time, it didn't sound too serious, the advice about a rebound girl- there will be some people who dislike what you have to say and well, there's a button for the other way around, but I have to type up lengthy rants if I dislike a post enough, there's no button. The only reason I'm typing this lengthy literature is because I _know_ you're going to read this and take it seriously.
> 
> I'm not without fault, either, and before you go off on me just remember, this is an online forum and I'm never going to meet you in real life, so just don't take this so seriously. Of course you can use that to justify going off, you can say whatever you want without repercussion, so then why not open fire....?
> 
> ...


Lol really?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

Well that escalated rather quickly!

@ OP first thing I would do is not ask for help on the internet useless it was somewhere I knew people personally and sought advice one one in order to reduce the likely hood of trolls. One man's trash is another man's gold... and odds are in order for anyone to be OK in a healthy relationship they need to be OK with themselves and by themselves first... co-dependency can be a double edged sword.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

